# Was kostet ein Angelboot in Ungarn an Miete ( Balaton ) wie ist Nachtangeln dort`???



## awtomat (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo

wollte mal kurz fragen ob jemand schon einmal ein Boot zum Angeln am Balaton gemietet hat. Werde Ende Juli runter fahren.

Bin in Siofok und werde auch desöfteren in Tihany die Ruten auswerfen :l

Was kostet denn so ein Angelboot an Miete am Tag? Weiß zufällig jemand wo man eins am besten anmieten kann in Tihany? Wo am besten auch noch ein Parkplatz fürs Auto ist ? 


Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen wie das geregelt ist mit dem Nachtangeln? Bis wie viel Uhr darf man denn? oder gibt es keine Begrenzung?

Wenn jemand noch ein gutes Plätchen in Tihany kennt, immer her damit  habe desöfteren was von einer Mole gelesen!? Weiß hier jemand mehr? bzw. allg. zum Uferangeln irgendwelche Tipps?

Für Antworten und Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## awtomat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was kostet ein Angelboot in Ungarn an Miete ( Balaton ) wie ist Nachtangeln dort`*

Keiner Ahnunf oder mal Erfahrungen gehabt?|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was kostet ein Angelboot in Ungarn an Miete ( Balaton ) wie ist Nachtangeln dort`*



awtomat schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollte mal kurz fragen ob jemand schon einmal ein Boot zum Angeln am Balaton gemietet hat. Werde Ende Juli runter fahren.
> 
> ...



in tihany am hafen geht eigentlich immer was auf zander.
auf tihany gibts auch noch nen privatteich, karten bekommst du direkt in dem gebäude am teich.
mit nachtangeln gabs ne saisonale begrenzung wie es heute ist weiß ich nicht, war das letzte mal vor 5 jahren dort.
direkt ne bootsvermietung hab ich dort nicht gesehen, aber manche ferienhausvermieter vermieten auch boote.

antonio


----------

